# What Do You Want Santa to Bring You This Christmas?



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm kinda hoping for one of those wireless mini video camera systems. I want to see my finished layout from the cab of my 2056 :laugh:

What do you really want this year?


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Im not quite sure what I want, something that looks good with Norfolk Southern or an NS Locomotive.:dunno:


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmm, don't think Santa will be too good to me this year, if he saw my eBay purchase history LOL

But since you asked, I want a LGB Rhatische Bahn GE 4/4 III in plain red livery.. Something that is notably absent from my collection.










If not, there are some other things I would like


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

"a LGB Rhatische Bahn GE 4/4 III in plain red livery"


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Heck. I'll be Happy if he just brings Christmas!!:laugh:


The train show was the early version for moi.


Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

T-Man said:


> Heck. I'll be Happy if he just brings Christmas!!:laugh:


Amen to that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmm, some Lionel Standard O rolling stock


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Boston&Maine said:


> Hmm, some Lionel Standard O rolling stock


What is Standard O exactly? (O scale n00b here)


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tworail said:


> What is Standard O exactly? (O scale n00b here)


Tisk, tisk, you should have searched  

Standard O by Lionel and Premier Line by MTH are true 1:48 O scale whereas Traditional by Lionel and RailKing by MTH are the "old fashioned" 1:43 O scale...


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Ah OK.

A picture does really say alot 

Do they make passenger coaches in Standard O as well? I would imagine they would look pretty good.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes they do, although I could not find any good pictures of them... Most on eBay seem to use the stock photo...

http://search-desc.ebay.com/search/...trt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=32&fsoo=2


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

I like the old O 1/43 cause it matches my 1/43 diecast cars & trucks.

I think this makes sense--right?

I'm starting post like I know what I'm talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

DJTrains said:


> I like the old O 1/43 cause it matches my 1/43 diecast cars & trucks.
> 
> I think this makes sense--right?
> 
> I'm starting post like I know what I'm talking about :thumbsup:


LOL, that seems logical to me 

I like the 1:48 because they are to scale, they are more detailed, and IMO they are worth the few extra bucks...


----------

